# Penn 6/0 clamps



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Need 3 rod clamps for Penn 6/0 (1 for me, 2 for a buddy) ---- anybody know a good reasonably priced source or have any for sale?


Thanks,
Andy


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

pennparts.com


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'm sure I have 3 of them. One with a lanyard ring. 1/2 of what they cost new.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have 2 original chromed bronze and 3 SS clamps for the 6/0. One of the chromed is free b/c it's pitted. The other chrome is $4.00.

The SS clamps are $7.00 each


----------

